# Best East Coast Resort



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm thinking of doing a little road trip with a couple of my buddies and wondering what are the best mountains to hit on the east coast. I'm based in Ontario so I don't want to go too far. 

Right now I'm thinking Tremblant for a couple days, then drive to Vermont and hit up Jay Peak.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

Not sure what you're specifically looking for, but I'd recommend hitting the Eastern Townships in Quebec (Sutton, Bromont, etc.) and then head to Jay Peak. Sutton on a powder day is unreal.

Start practicing your French


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

kalev said:


> Not sure what you're specifically looking for, but I'd recommend hitting the Eastern Townships in Quebec (Sutton, Bromont, etc.) and then head to Jay Peak. Sutton on a powder day is unreal.
> 
> Start practicing your French


I was just looking for suggestions of good mountains within driving distance of Ontario. Sutton sounds fun, how does it compare to tremblant?


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

basser said:


> I was just looking for suggestions of good mountains within driving distance of Ontario. Sutton sounds fun, how does it compare to tremblant?


You'll have to define "within driving distance of Ontario".
Windsor?
Ottawa?
Somewhere in between?
And how long/far are you willing to drive?

Tremblant and Jay Peak I believe are the closest to Ontario on the east side.
Le Massif and Mont Ste. Anne are terrific if you're willing to drive to Quebec City.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Jay Peak was one of my favorites when i lived in the northeast.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

SnowDragon said:


> You'll have to define "within driving distance of Ontario".
> Windsor?
> Ottawa?
> Somewhere in between?
> ...


From Mid-Southwestern Ontario. Ideally I want the drive to take under 12 hours. So far planning to hit up Tremblant or Sutton for a couple days, then drive to Jay Peak which is pretty close from there.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

Jkb818 said:


> Jay Peak was one of my favorites when i lived in the northeast.


Yeah I keep hearing Jay Peak is the 'biggest/best' mountain of the east. Definitely want to check it out


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

basser said:


> I was just looking for suggestions of good mountains within driving distance of Ontario. Sutton sounds fun, how does it compare to tremblant?


I haven't been to Tremblant since I was a kid, so there's probably people who can speak to it better than I can

But Tremblant is basically the Whistler of Eastern Canada. Lots of vertical, good grooming/ snow-making, lots of hotels, spas, bars / restaurants, - aka lots to see and do. This also means that it's expensive and probably crowded (depending on the weather and time of year). Depending on where you're coming from, Tremblant is pretty out of the way if you're heading to JP. 

Sutton on the other hand, is a much smaller / scaled back type resort. Less grooming / snow-making, so if it's a low snow year, or it hasn't snowed in a while, it could be icy moguls everywhere. BUT if you hit it on a good snow year or a storm cycle, it's all about riding powder in the trees, with almost 0 lift lines and a super laid back vibe / atmosphere. Pretty much the closest thing to riding out West / interior BC, East of the Rockies. 

So it depends on what you're looking for, and of course the timing / snow. Personally Sutton > Tremblant any day, but that's me. 

Either way, you'll be in for a great trip!


----------



## dannyboy617 (Nov 10, 2017)

basser said:


> Yeah I keep hearing Jay Peak is the 'biggest/best' mountain of the east. Definitely want to check it out


They get the most snow in the NE. Poor lift infrastructure imo. Summit access is very prone to wind delays/closures.

Great glades, out of bounds terrain.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

dannyboy617 said:


> They get the most snow in the NE. Poor lift infrastructure imo. Summit access is very prone to wind delays/closures.
> 
> Great glades, out of bounds terrain.


not looking to hit up back country because I'm not knowledgable enough yet. How is the in-bounds?


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

basser said:


> not looking to hit up back country because I'm not knowledgable enough yet. How is the in-bounds?


If you're not doing the glades at Jay you're missing a huge part of the draw. They're still in-bounds, and the trees are further apart than at most other places making going through them fairly easy.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

drblast said:


> If you're not doing the glades at Jay you're missing a huge part of the draw. They're still in-bounds, and the trees are further apart than at most other places making going through them fairly easy.


Ya of course, I just don't want to go anywhere off map//somewhere that you need back country knowledge


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

basser said:


> Ya of course, I just don't want to go anywhere off map//somewhere that you need back country knowledge


Oh well then definitely check Jay out. It's an in-bounds easy backcountry-like experience that's still patrolled.


----------

